# 600 watt digital ballast



## vitocorleone (Jul 6, 2006)

The Hydro store has these 600 watt digital ballasts - but they aren't switchable- the guy at the store says they use a bulb that has a spectrum somewhere between MH and HPS that'll work for both veg and flowering.  They're pretty expensive ($500-$600).  I'm wondering if this type of digital ballast and bulb really has the range that he sez it does and if it'll significantly effect yeilds.  I think he might've said they don't make switchable ballasts in 600 watts- they only make them in 400 & 1000.  Is that true?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't seen a 600W switchable. Never really looked either. Seen tons of 400W and 1000W. Not sure if its getting an MH conversion bulb or something. Let others answer that one for ya.
Digital ballasts aren't cheap, but plus side more effecient and less heat. 

The bulb he is refering to is probably a high end HPS like a hortilux or something. I have mixed feelings on those as they aren't cheap. I've done fine with just the regular bulbs. Lots of people won't pay the extra bucks for the expensive bulbs. But thats up to you. IMO.
I know my regular bulb is 10 bucks for a 250W. A higher end bulb for the same wattage is $50 bucks. hmmmm wonder why I went with the regular ole bulb.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 600w Digital ballast and you can run HPS or MH bulbs. Their is no need for a "switch" the ballast recognizes the different types of bulbs. The MH does need to be a "conversion" type bulb however. I choose to use HPS for veg and flower, we will see how it turns out.


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2006)

> The MH does need to be a "conversion" type bulb however.


..then it is not a MH, it is an "enhanced spectrum" hps. ?? I think that's what you are saying. I don't know alot about the new digitals.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..then it is not a MH, it is an "enhanced spectrum" hps. ?? I think that's what you are saying. I don't know alot about the new digitals.


 
"enhanced spectrum" hps bulb from what I understand is simular to the conversion bulbs, both give off the blue/green light that the plant likes for veg, and will run with a HPS ballast.


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 7, 2006)

I think the shop owner was talking about a Sunsystem brand digital ballast.  So this conversion thing.. Does that mean I could use a conversion bulb for the veg portion and the standard HPS for the flowering? Will this produce OPTIMUM growth and yields? The space is 12'x2.5'x9' (LxWxH) - I was thinking of using three 600 watt lights.. or would it be better to use 3 or 4 400 watt switchable lights using MH for veg and HPS for flower... money doesn't factor in I just want the best possible conditions for my limited space.. I really appreciate you taking the time to read this.. Thanks


----------

